# Fishing Buddy's



## Forrest (Jan 23, 2009)

From all I have learned, just from reading I need some more experenced people on the forum to go Billfishing with my friends and I next summer. I know how to do ok with most of the rest,(cobia,snapper, grouper)but we have been know to lose five whites in a single afternoon. Plus many other hook ups. My step dad has a nice Grady and My friend a 31ft prusit. After our luck I think we might need some help. We have all the equiptment. Just need more know How. Please PM me for some free spring or summer trips.

Thanks,

Forrest


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

dont get to down and out on the whities...i know several very experienced anglers and captains that missed several bites in a day so dont be to down on yourself


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Fisheye is right. Anyone who tells you that they bite/catch ratio on whites is consistant is lying to you. There are several things you can do to help your chances, but they are probably the most difficult billfish to get the hooks in imho....


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

> *Water Hazard (10/27/2009)*Fisheye is right. Anyone who tells you that they bite/catch ratio on whites is consistant is lying to you. There are several things you can do to help your chances, but they are probably the most difficult billfish to get the hooks in imho....


i would like to think we are fairly "consistant" oke


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Capt. Alex Pinney (10/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Water Hazard (10/27/2009)*Fisheye is right. Anyone who tells you that they bite/catch ratio on whites is consistant is lying to you. There are several things you can do to help your chances, but they are probably the most difficult billfish to get the hooks in imho....
> ...


Yeah I guess you and *MILO* are fairly "lucky"oke


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

> *Water Hazard (10/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Capt. Alex Pinney (10/27/2009)*
> ...


better lucky than good any day. and thats funny. :looser


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Forrest,

I will be moving to Atlanta from NC next year and spending some time down in the gulf. Its a long way out, but hit me up. I'll go with you guys. We will get it done.



Cheers,

Jim


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

why are you waiting till next year ???? the fish are here and will be for awhile yet..... some of the guys fishing out of venice catch a few even in the winter..... and winter tuna fishing is AWSOME... you just have to plan carefully and do a overnight.... i work a week and off a week so if you want to go ...... all i can say is GETTY UP !!!!!!!


----------

